

How I won over $150k in Cash, Investments, and Prizes at Hackathons - blaurenceclark
https://medium.com/@bclark8923/how-i-won-over-150k-in-cash-investments-and-prizes-at-hackathons-a4b5e6b95fe9

======
gdi2290
Great post

------
jaren
Some gems where dropped here ... thanks

